
Avoiding CVE-2016-8655 with systemd - BuuQu9hu
http://0pointer.net/blog/avoiding-cve-2016-8655-with-systemd.html
======
JdeBP
One of the systemd developers has pointed out that the feature being touted is
currently broken on several architectures:

* [https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2016-De...](https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2016-December/037987.html)

------
digi_owl
Tooting his own horn once again...

